# Can goats be fed rabbit food?



## Caitlin (Jan 15, 2013)

Were selling a rabbit and will be left with a big bag of food, we were wondering if it could be mixed in with the goat food?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I've read that goats can get copper poisoning from rabbit food.
I would try to sell the food with the rabbit...or just give it away!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I've heard a few people who mix a bit of it with their regular grain ration. Not sure about it though.


----------



## Caitlin (Jan 15, 2013)

i thought goats needed copper? or would rabbit food give them to much copper even if it was only in small amounts over time?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Do you have a label for it? We could tell if its ok by that I bet.


----------



## Caitlin (Jan 15, 2013)

we tried to get it already but the label is on the bottom of the bag and we cant lift it :l


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

If you have a spare trash can you can put it on its side and flop it into it then empty the bag into it. Its a good way to store feed long term anyway. If you don't know whats in it I wouldn't feed it. Maybe you can sell it with the rabbit as milkmaid said.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I've used rabbit feed before with no problems


----------

